# Mossy Oak Treestand



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Anybody else get anything in Mossy Oak Treestand. I just got a pair of pants in it and I think that it is my second favorite camo with Advantage max 4 HD my first. When I get my new hunting bow it will also be in MOTS because that is the camo of the 09 PSE's and when I use my PSE discount and get myself one of CSA vest or jacket harnesses that will also be MOTS. I haven't tested it out yet but it is supposed to blend in very well when you are in the tree.


----------



## Countryboy95 (Jul 4, 2009)

MOTS blends into practically everything except fields


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Mossy Oak Treestand Camo works great.

I personally think it works better in the fall and winter times! 

But if you want to use it all season it still works!


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

*Mossy oak*

myself i am a mossy oak fan ian i love how this stuff looks i sit in a half dead tree and it blends in great, especially if you get the sentlock 3-D stuff. its awsome


----------

